# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  И снова "Notre Dame de Paris"- концерт, в Киеве 13 декабря 2011 г.

## Rnt

Я хочу опять поделиться радостной новостью!
Опять в Киеве соберётся оригинальный состав "того самого" мюзикла, чтобы спеть нам самые лучшие, любимые песни!
Все, кому посчастливилось поехать в Киев в прошлом году, до сих пор хранят в памяти эти незабываемые мгновения. Ну кто бы мог подумать десять лет назад, что мы с ЭТИМИ АРТИСТАМИ можем оказаться в одном концертном зале? Это было чудо! И оно снова повторится!
Так же 16,17,18 декабря состоятся концерты в Париже в Берси. Их называют последними концертами - но будем верить в обратное! Но опять Украина - первая !!! 

*Официальный сайт французских продюсеров концерта* http://www.nd-leconcert.com/in/en/ 

*Сайт, где с августа можно будет приобрести билеты* 
http://www.parter.ua/ua/event/42/52/2516.html 

*Официальная группа продюсерской компании "Альянс -Шатро", представителей украинской стороны  в Контакте* http://vkontakte.ru/id83946678#/allianceshatro - там помогут приобрести билеты, если у вас нет возможности самостоятельно выкупить их в Киеве.

Вот так это было год назад
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXxRdAVPCMo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBOpEQ5s5mE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1ycWR4IOR8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEuH9MzfmTw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISLxrIGkYqw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYZdRiyTxC0

Если в прошлом году, мы не знали как это будет и что нас ждёт, то теперь точно знаем - эта поездка в Киев того СТОИТ!

Уточнённая схема зала и  распоясовка http://s45.radikal.ru/i108/1108/40/70608f879270.png

----------


## Helena

Вот это новость! Думаю,хоть на этот раз выберусь :smileflag: ))

----------


## Rnt

*Helena* - впереди ещё целых 5 месяцев, чтобы организовать себе эту поездку! :smileflag:  Для меня эти концерты были открытием, в том смысле, что те, к кому в мюзикле, как мне казалось я была равнодушна - оказались гениями, ни чуть ни меньшими, чем мои фавориты :smileflag:  . Пыталась сама для себя выделить кого-то, кто был самым лучшим - и не смогла, - абсолютно все были невероятно хороши! И пели все (хоть в это сложно поверить)- ещё лучше чем на диске!

----------


## smily_k

Вот это радость))))))))))

----------


## Mrs Superman

ггг, прав был мой муж, когда на мои вопли "не получиииилось, жизнь прожита зря" - говорил, что они вернутся и вообще может даже в Одессу приедут

----------


## Rnt

Ну в Одессу они приедут только если в нашем городе будет больше поклонников французской музыки, и у этих людей появятся деньги, и будет адекватный хороший большой зал для такого шоу......а это всё равно что после дождичка в четверг.....
Вон на Брюно билеты вяло продавались , и теперь его нам минимум два года не видать....У нас очень мало благодарных и платежеспособных зрителей
Ну всё равно - Киев ближе чем Париж! Слава Богу!
И даже Москва пролетает как фанера над Парижем, простите за каламбур :smileflag: !

----------


## Rnt



----------


## Rnt



----------


## Sweet Candy

да, Киев однозначно ближе Парижа))) и это радует!

----------


## Mrs Superman

> 


  Гару тут похож на нашего дворника Петровича  :smileflag: 
и все равно обаяшка
скорее бы билеты появились, хочу сразу купить, чтобы потом смотреть на них и радоваться подольше  :smileflag:

----------


## Sweet Candy

и я хочу скорее билеты))

----------


## Rnt

> Гару тут похож на нашего дворника Петровича


 - познакомите?
билеты будут в августе, как только поступят в продажу - я сразу тут прокричу

----------


## OlgaY

Жду продажи билетов!!!!!!!!

----------


## ЛенчиK

> как только поступят в продажу - я сразу тут прокричу


 Ждем-с!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

:smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Если организуют автобусы, как в прошлом году -я прямо уже представляю себе, как мы все вместе едем, смотрим НОТР на ДВД и пьём шампанское....или вино....французское - прибудем на концерт в великолепном настроении! :smileflag:

----------


## Mrs Superman

Rnt, а сколько в том году стоило на автобусе прокатиться? я думала на машине ехать, но если по цене сопоставимо, можно и на бусе.
даже веселее  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Sweet Candy

> Rnt, а сколько в том году стоило на автобусе прокатиться? я думала на машине ехать, но если по цене сопоставимо, можно и на бусе.
> даже веселее ))


 250 грн туда-обратно :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Да -250 грн. было. :smileflag: 
Я в прошлом году ездила поездом, так как была на двух концертах, и оставалась на ночь в Киеве, но общалась с теми кто ездил автобусами - говорят - "вери гуд"

----------


## smily_k

Я ездила на автобусе на 7 месяце беременности и отлично, назад весь автобус спал, был снегопад, но доехали отлично.)))

----------


## Rnt

> Я ездила на автобусе на 7 месяце беременности и отлично, назад весь автобус спал, был снегопад, но доехали отлично.)))


 Ну ты у нас вообще героиня!!! - Прямо как Жюли :smileflag: 
А малышу твоему есть чем гордиться! Был с мамой на ТАКОМ грандиозном событии! Точно вырастет меломаном :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

В группе в контакте началась продажа билетов. Там они продаются со скидкой 5%.
 Со дня на день будет продажа на партере.
Схема зала и цены :

----------


## Mrs Superman

Rnt, а как там покупать билеты?

----------


## Rnt

Ну -там в группе описано, - вы присылаете заявку - на желаемую ценовую категорию, и вам предлагают места на выбор. если вы подтверждаете - вам дают реквизиты для оплаты, вы переводите деньги, высылаете им скан платёжной квитанции, а они после получения денег высылают вам скан ваших билетов. Билеты после оплаты можно забрать в Киеве, в офисе Альянс-Шатро, либо непосредственно перед концертом, при предъявлении паспорта и скана билетов.
Или , если вы бываете в Киеве, можно купить на сайте Партер.

Более подробная распоясовка тут http://s45.radikal.ru/i108/1108/40/70608f879270.png

----------


## Rnt

Я пыталась как-то разузнать какой стал теперь после ремонта Дворец спорта...Концерт Стинга нам в помощь :smileflag: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYNtThfnO08  вот тут хорошо видно зал
(из сектора)
вот вид из партера, впередисидящие, снимающие на камеру-телефон-фотик очень мешают,как видите http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXJ8T2nwSYA&feature=related
вот тут репортаж о концерте Стинга, тоже можно зал рассмотреть
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzBVqJh33WA&feature=player_embedded

----------


## Rnt

На Партере уже тоже есть билеты :smileflag:

----------


## Sweet Candy

А где можно будет узнать про автобус для доставки на концерт и обратно?

----------


## Rnt

> А где можно будет узнать про автобус для доставки на концерт и обратно?


 В прошлом году автобусы организовывал одесский промоутер, и он же продавал билеты на концерт тут в Одессе. Была реклама по радио.
Будет ли он в этом году заниматься продажей билетов, и организацией автобусов - пока не известно.

----------


## Dodiquee

а в кассах Одессы продаются билеты как в прошлом году?
Всем хэлоу)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Rnt

> а в кассах Одессы продаются билеты как в прошлом году?
> Всем хэлоу)))))))))))))))))))


 Хэллоу))))
говорят по Филу и по Просто уже есть реклама, о комфортабельных автобусах, которые довезут на концерт и обратно, но я никак не могу её споймать :smileflag: 

Апд: - уже споймала :smileflag:  Да, билеты на концерт можно купить в Одессе, как в прошлом году

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Да, билеты на концерт можно купить в Одессе, как в прошлом году


 Спасибочки!!!!!!!

----------


## kissolya

Плиз!!!! поделитесь информацией про автобусы туда-обратно! очень хочу успеть забронировать места!

----------


## Rnt

> Плиз!!!! поделитесь информацией про автобусы туда-обратно! очень хочу успеть забронировать места!


 если мне не изменяет память, телефон по которому можно обратиться 30-99-55 
Послушайте рекламу по радио Фил или по Просто-радио, ну просто так, ради удовольствия

----------


## Канфети

> если мне не изменяет память, телефон по которому можно обратиться 30-99-55 
> Послушайте рекламу по радио Фил или по Просто-радио, ну просто так, ради удовольствия


 о. спасибо за наводку :smileflag: 
а то попала один раз на рекламу, а тел.не запомнила :smileflag:

----------


## Канфети

Позвонила, сказали подьехать во дворец спорта, кабинет №5 )

----------


## ЛенчиK

Девочки!
Надо голосовать на радио: http://radioradio.ru/hitparad.html  :Connie_happy-mail:  
Там наш любимчик Брюно Пельтье побеждает в хит-параде!!!! 
С каждого компа можно голосовать 11 раз!
Радиостанция в шоке!!!!

----------


## Rnt

> Позвонила, сказали подьехать во дворец спорта, кабинет №5 )


 в добрый час!




> Девочки!
> Надо голосовать на радио: http://radioradio.ru/hitparad.html


  спасибо -  намёк поняли  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

посмотрела, мамадорогая - Брюно опережает какой-то шедевр Фиолетовые бабочки и Влада Топалова ,забавное соседство :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## ЛенчиK

ну, я для общего развития ознакомилась с этим шедевром.... ничего шедеврального ИМХО....
НАШ КРУЧЕ!!!!!

----------


## Razamanaz

Ребят попрошу маленьких уточнений
это их последние концерты (2) в этом году или вообще?
И как я понял самого мюзикла не будет,актерской игры, костюмов и тому подобное
будут исполнены лишь знаменитые песни из него?

----------


## Канфети

> Ребят попрошу маленьких уточнений
> это их последние концерты (2) в этом году или вообще?
> И как я понял самого мюзикла не будет,актерской игры, костюмов и тому подобное
> будут исполнены лишь знаменитые песни из него?


 в прошлом году тоже был вроде как последий концерт))) так что думаю не последий!!!
правильно поняли,мюзикла не будет, только песни!!! но как говорят те, кто был в прошлом году БОМБА :smileflag:  так что едем смотреть!

----------


## Rnt

> Ребят попрошу маленьких уточнений
> это их последние концерты (2) в этом году или вообще?
> И как я понял самого мюзикла не будет,актерской игры, костюмов и тому подобное
> будут исполнены лишь знаменитые песни из него?


 в прошлый раз говорили "впервые за 10 лет" что и было правдой, а теперь говорят "в последний раз" - ну лично я хочу верить что не в последний.
Мюзикла с теми декорациями не будет, будет концертная версия ,7 артистов оригинального состава поют лучшие песни из него.
В прошлый раз концерт состоял из двух отделений, примерно часовой длительности каждое, и антракт 15-20 минут.
Ну я могу вам сказать что артисты пели и вживались в свои образы так, что мы забывали о том что нет привычных декораций, и они не в костюмах и без грима...Там действительно был несчастный Квазимодо, зловещий и измученный страстями священник, и так далее.....
То есть это не был концерт, как сейчас любят-позвать звёзд 80х-90х, которые уже и не поют толком нигде, под фанеру, с ужасным звуком нагнать дворец спорта, большинство зрителей недовольны, зато организаторы денег заработали....Тут мощная французская продюсерская компания свела этих семерых артистов вместе, а это действительно трудно, у каждого свой гастрольный график, Ги Сент Онж написал новую оркестровку, наш (украинский) симфонический оркестр и наш хор, лучший в Украине, сопроваждали концерт....так что если вы боитесь что этот концерт халтура на скорую руку - посмотрите как было год назад.....

----------


## Razamanaz

Просто хочется чтобы аж вобще дух захватило и не отпускало)

А мюзикл ещё где-то можно увидеть кроме как на DVD?

Приятно тут видеть что есть ещё ценители действительно красивой музыки)

----------


## Razamanaz

ребят а кто-то покупал уже билеты на вышепредложенных сайтах?
И нет ли какой-то конторы у нас в городе чтобы можно было оплатить и взять чтобы он на руках был уже
Или через сайт надежно тоже?

----------


## Rnt

Этот мюзикл поставили во многих странах, вот там-то он и идёт с декорациями. Есть английская,итальянская венгерская и даже корейская версии. Но лично я от всей души люблю именно этих артистов, и пробовала смотреть другие версии - но не то...совсем не то...они все бледные копии....
Билеты можно купить уже  и в Одессе, я выше писала телефон 30-99-55. И там же организуют автобусы, которые доставят вас прямо на концерт и обратно.

----------


## Канфети

> ребят а кто-то покупал уже билеты на вышепредложенных сайтах?
> И нет ли какой-то конторы у нас в городе чтобы можно было оплатить и взять чтобы он на руках был уже
> Или через сайт надежно тоже?


 сегодня купила во дворце спорта у нас билеты и автобус)). кабинет №5. работают до 17.00 а со скольки не помню. вроде с 9.00.
телефон их не всегда отвечает.

----------


## Mrs Superman

> сегодня купила во дворце спорта у нас билеты и автобус)). .


  и сколько стоит автобус?

----------


## Канфети

> и сколько стоит автобус?


 250 грн туда и обратно! Выезжает в 9.00 с куликового поля, обратно через час после концерта!

----------


## Sweet Candy

А может ещё кто-то знает, сколько часов едет автобус до Киева?

----------


## Канфети

> А может ещё кто-то знает, сколько часов едет автобус до Киева?


 в зависимости от погоды))) думаю она нас не подведет в декабре! до Киева 6-7 часов. но вопрос еще сколько по Киеву, если будут пробки....

----------


## Dorimi

на днях определюсь)

----------


## Rnt

Виртуальный тур по Дворцу Спорта - поможет определиться с местом на концерте  http://www.spalace.com.ua/index.php/2011-09-27-10-26-57

----------


## Rnt

Ну что -в теме есть уже счатливые обладатели билетов? Кто на автобусе - давайте делать перекличку :smileflag: 

реклама
http://video.bigmir.net/show/267177/

Брюно для "Снiданку з 1+1"







ещё видела рекламу по 24 каналу - это нечто!!!!

----------


## Sweet Candy

Мы на автобусе!)))

----------


## Канфети

я давно с билетами))) и тоже на автобусе)

----------


## Канфети

как же уже скоро))))))

----------


## Mrs Superman

я без билетов 
т.е. купила уже, но не вышло в Киев съездить. их можно будет в день концерта забрать или надо найти кого-то в Киеве, кто заберет, как думаете?

----------


## Rnt

> я без билетов 
> т.е. купила уже, но не вышло в Киев съездить. их можно будет в день концерта забрать или надо найти кого-то в Киеве, кто заберет, как думаете?


  в смысле -вы на концерт поедете? 
где и как приобретали билеты? если в группе в Контакте -то можно и в день концерта забрать, очень многие именно так и делают.

----------


## Mrs Superman

> в группе в Контакте


 ага, там. спасибо, успокоили. а то муж настращал, мол, вдруг не будет представителя, как бы не остаться слушать под стенами.

----------


## Rnt

> ага, там. спасибо, успокоили. а то муж настращал, мол, вдруг не будет представителя, как бы не остаться слушать под стенами.


  не волнуйтесь, прошлые концерты система была та же, следите за группой и я на всякий случай продублирую тут, где и когда будут выдавать билеты.

----------


## Mrs Superman

> сегодня купила во дворце спорта у нас билеты и автобус)). кабинет №5. работают до 17.00 а со скольки не помню. вроде с 9.00.
> телефон их не всегда отвечает.


 муж поехал за билетами, 5 кабинет - это вообще раздевалка какая-то 
подскажите, как их найти? как контора называется?
телефонный номер, говорят не обслуживается

----------


## Rnt

> муж поехал за билетами, 5 кабинет - это вообще раздевалка какая-то 
> подскажите, как их найти? как контора называется?
> телефонный номер, говорят не обслуживается


 это интертелекомовский телефон - он иногда так шутит - ещё пробуйте 30-99-55
Во Дворец Спорта сейчас уже ехать не нужно, можно по телефону забронировать билеты (для наглядности можно открыть сайт www.parter.ua чтоб определиться с ценовыми категориями), и договориться об автобусе, если нужно, и потом всё это богатство вы заберёте в кинотеатре Родина.

Но если вы заказывали и оплачивали билеты в группе в Контакте - то забирать их можно *ТОЛЬКО в Киеве* -!!!
Автобус же можно и без билетов на концерт оплатить.

----------


## Mrs Superman

Rnt, спасибо, мне как раз билеты на автобус и нужны, билеты на сам концерт уже давно куплены через "в контакте"...
вот как их найти?

----------


## Rnt

> Rnt, спасибо, мне как раз билеты на автобус и нужны, билеты на сам концерт уже давно куплены через "в контакте"...вот как их найти?


  без проблем! дозвонитесь по вышеуказанному телефону (с 10-00 до 17-00 примерно) , и будет вам счастье, а заберёте в кинотеатре Родина....

----------


## Rony 2009

Ой, это же надо было так протормозить. Видела, что организовывают автобус из Одессы, не могла вспомнить где читала. Уже начала приставать на сайте Ильичевских театральных касс.
Завтра срочно звоню, надеюсь мне хватит места в автобусе и на концерте :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee

Урааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Теперь я тоже с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

*Rony 2009* - велкам к нам, и на концерт и на автобус места ещё есть!
*Dodiquee* поздравляю!!! Я еду в автобусе № 2, и вы обе скорее всего там же будете, так что до встречи! :smileflag:

----------


## Канфети

эммм. а там что несколько автобусов ехать будет?  на этой бумажке указано, какой номер автобуса, которую дали в 5 каб???

----------


## Rnt

> эммм. а там что несколько автобусов ехать будет?  на этой бумажке указано, какой номер автобуса, которую дали в 5 каб???


  да указано, знаю точно что есть автобус № 1 и № 2...может ещё третий наберётся

----------


## Dodiquee

Спасибо за Вэлкам)))
Я еду  в номере 1! но может можно будет попроситься к вам!)
НАдеюсь, мы получим массу удовольствия от концерта!!!! И Брюно будет чувствовать себя  хорошо, а не как в  прошлом году и оторвется по полной!!!!)))))))))))))

----------


## Dodiquee

Спасибо за Вэлкам)))
Я еду  в номере 1! но может можно будет попроситься к вам!)
НАдеюсь, мы получим массу удовольствия от концерта!!!! И Брюно будет чувствовать себя  хорошо, а не как в  прошлом году и оторвется по полной!!!!)))))))))))))

----------


## Sweet Candy

И мы в номере 1 едем))

----------


## Dodiquee

А Rnt?) По-моему во втором?)))))))

----------


## Rnt

> А Rnt?) По-моему во втором?)))))))


  - ага, в нём самом :smileflag:

----------


## Mrs Superman

я в первом

----------


## Rnt

> я в первом


  - рада за вас! Значит вы, с билетами на автобус, таки нашли друг друга! :smileflag:

----------


## Mrs Superman

да, благодаря Вам  :smileflag:  хочется поблагодарить, но +++ закончились  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

> да, благодаря Вам  хочется поблагодарить, но +++ закончились


 та ещё наобнимаемся после концерта, так как будем в перевозбуждении  :smileflag: , навiщо нам ++++?

----------


## Rnt

К парижским концертам НДДП была записана передача CHABADA, которая вышла в эфир 4.12.2011 на FR-3 , с участием 6 оригинальных исполнителей (без Брюно к сожалению).
Кому интересно - пожалуйста наслаждайтесь! 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HA0ZAWO9

----------


## Mrs Superman

раз уж мы не только о концертах - кто-то знает, где взять видео о мэйкинг ов?
я только первую часть нашла, а продолжение? у меня есть на видеокассете, но это надо поднимать попу и идти оцифровывать...
вот первая часть:

----------


## Rnt

У меня всё на оригинальном ДВД есть.

А вы можете скачать с одного,всем известного места, вместе с мейкингом :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Кто приобретал билеты в группе в Контакте, должен был получить письмо, с уведомлением, проверьте!
Часть информации дублирую сюда:
*Выдача билетов на концерт Нотр-Дам будет 13 декабря с 17.00 до 17.30, 1 вход во Дворец Спорта (самый левый, если стоять лицом ко Дворцу). При себе иметь паспорт и скан билета.*

Брюно вчера прибыл в Киев, два дня назад прибыл Ги Сент Онж - дирижёр, автор новых оркестровок. :smileflag: 
Позавчера канал 1+1 устроил скайп-общение с Жюли Зенатти, кто не видел -смотрим!

----------


## Канфети

а кто в курсе какие будут ехать автобусы? комфортабельные или не очень?

----------


## Mrs Superman

ааа,  уже так скоро!!!
не верится

----------


## Rnt

В понедельник утром в программе Снiданок з 1+1 смотрим интервью с Гару, Даниэлем и Люком, которые вчера прибыли в Украину.
.....осталось менее 3 дней

----------


## Rnt

http://ru.tsn.ua/kultura/kievlyane-i...#article_video

читаем статью, смотрим видео!

----------


## Mrs Superman

а у нас традиционная рубрика "вопрос из танка" - напомните, откуда стартуют автобусы? отсюда?:

----------


## Rnt

Вот кстати да, мне тоже интересно - где-то "возле бывшего обкома профсоюзов" - это где? Знающие люди подскажите.

----------


## Sweet Candy

> Вот кстати да, мне тоже интересно - где-то "возле бывшего обкома профсоюзов" - это где? Знающие люди подскажите.


 мы звонили, нам сказали, в кармашке , прямо напротив жд вокзала, это в районе куликова поля

----------


## Mrs Superman

Sweet Candy, т.е. по диагонали от того места, где звездочка?

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Вот кстати да, мне тоже интересно - где-то "возле бывшего обкома профсоюзов" - это где? Знающие люди подскажите.


 от Среднефонтанской направо, к "циферке" 1 на плане

----------


## Rnt

До завтра всем!!!!! :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt



----------


## Dodiquee

Перед поворотом на Пироговскую есть кармашек, где куча автобусов стоят обычно))) ТАм будут стоять наши два)))))
До завтра!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! вухуу!!!!!!!!!!
Я предусмотрительно (как и в прошлом году) купила маленький букетик для Брюно)))))))) Правда,в прошлом году он попал Жюли) Но в этом году точно Брюно)))))))))))

----------


## smily_k

Удачной всем дороги, ярких впечатлений!!!! С нетерпением жду ваших АХов и ОХов))))

----------


## Mrs Superman

Ахи-охи заказывали?
http://youtu.be/JR6AXcuUElc
http://youtu.be/bDVn-yT00oQ

----------


## Sweet Candy

Потрясающий концерт!!!
Артисты всю душу вкладывали в своё выступление! Атмосфера была просто волшебная, такое количество людей одновременно, затаив дыхание, смотрели и слушали)))
Нет слов передать весь восторг, мы так ждали этот концерт, и безумно довольны!!!!
 :jc_goody:  :jc_goody:  :jc_goody: 

Организаторам поездки отдельное спасибо!)))

----------


## Mrs Superman

а подскажите, где бы фото +- качественные посмотреть? в контакте кот наплакал... еще отсыпаются все?

----------


## Ники*

Концерт был чудесный. Патрик Фьори был восхитителен, хотя мне нравится Брюно… А вот что случилось с голосом Гару?
Фотографии с концерта.

----------


## Rnt

Ой, ну концерт был замечательный! Он стоил того многократно, чтоб мы приехали АЖ из Одессы!

http://www.spalace.com.ua/index.php/news-palats-sportu

Много фото тут http://www.bagnet.org/news/showbiz/169169

Сказка на Люн ( у Брюно вначале аж голос дрогнул) 






ещё много видео смотрим на этом канале http://www.youtube.com/user/RenataKolesnikova?feature=watch 

пока я не в состоянии выражать восторги, надо в себя прийти!

----------


## Канфети

ДА!!! Концерт был ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ!!!

----------


## Rnt

*Sweet Candy* огромное спасибо за ТЕ слова, которые вы мне написали в репутации...Сказать что мне приятно, это ничего не сказать!

Немного ностальгии....В Париже прошли 3 последних концерта НДДП...

----------


## ЛенчиK

Я после концерта 18 декабря, в Париже....
...................плющит, торбит и колбасит (как выражается мой сын)....................................других слов пока нет.........................
Боже! Как они пели!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А как пели с ними зрители!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ну, про свет и звук - нашим еще надо работать над собой.........
Но праздник -ничем не испортить!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

*Ленчик*!!!!!!!!!!!! ты что???????правда?????
Я ТАК рада за тебя!!!! Увидеть НДДП в Париже, на родине - это...это....без слов просто Ну как придёшь в себя -поделись впечатлениями подробнее....как ТАМ?

----------


## ЛенчиK

ТАМ все плохо.... загнивают потихоньку....     ))))))))))))))))))))))))
Зал ОГРОМНЫЙ..... по-моему, около 16 000 мест  
Люди (зрители) другие немного.... ну, как сказать.... мы привыкли встречать любимых артистов на разрыв, а ТАМ - сначала ждут, когда артист выложится, а ПОТОМ уже овации.... и практически не дарят цветов.... 
Я сидела в 16 ряду, могла что-то и перепутать, но, по-моему, те цветы, что дарили - были исключительно от НАШИХ (мне показалось, что знакомые по фоткам лица с форума Брюно)
А про концерт даже не знаю, нет таких слов, которые могли бы выразить мое впечатление!!!!!
Я в прошлом году была в Киеве - это было что-то..... (ну, Вы многие уже знаете, что ЭТО) а теперь добавьте туда еще КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ АБАЛДЕННЫЙ свет и звук, + более раскрепощенные артисты, + другая реакция публики..... Ну, в общем, как-то так..... а подобрать слова для ощущений - не могу....
Конечно, устроили им в конце овации ШАМАШЕДШИЕ!!!!!
Представьте себе: 16000 человек поют в крытом помещении (эхо) - я под впечатлением.... им же легко - язык-то их, и песни знают, Бель, Катедрали..... это было фантастично.... да еще и пели-то не абы-как, а от души....  так поют гимн страны!!!
Помните, как пел Мягков в раме для картины с бокалом в руке? (налей, налей, бокалы... тот врет, что мы, брат, пьяны...("ирония судьбы")) вот такой интонацией, как будто у них в руке по фужеру вина, и они поют какую-то заздравную песню, совершенно отдаваясь настроению и пению.... - это просто меня приподняло от земли!!!!
В общем, я поняла одно - если они так пели "Марсельезу" в незабвенные времена - то пасть должна была не только Бастилия - и цветов не надо

----------


## Rnt

*ЛенчиК* -Браво!!!!! Спасибо за эмоции!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

Берси -последний день, -ЛенчиК это слышала и видела, и мы теперь тоже, слава прогрессу!
Мне нечего сказать просто.....

----------


## Sweet Candy

> Берси -последний день, -ЛенчиК это слышала и видела, и мы теперь тоже, слава прогрессу!
> Мне нечего сказать просто.....


 Потрясающе!! Выложился на все 200%!)))

----------


## Канфети

вот все время пересматриваю видео и каждый раз хочется что то написать!!!!!!! но когда начинаю писать,понимаю, что СЛОВ НЕТУ!!! ОДНИ ЭМОЦИИииииииии

----------


## ЛенчиK

это правда.... слов много, но когда хочешь написать о пережитьм, понимаешь, что те слова, которые можно использовать на форуме - не могут передать всей полноты ощущений)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mrs Superman

мне больше всего понравилось, как они "эти бриллианты" спели. все слышали?

----------


## Rnt

Ну что -всем опять здравствуйте!
Вот вам новости!
Совместный концерт Даниэля Лавуа и Жюли Зенатти
1 июня - Киев
3 июня -Одесса  в театре Музкомедии

----------


## Sweet Candy

> Ну что -всем опять здравствуйте!
> Вот вам новости!
> Совместный концерт Даниэля Лавуа и Жюли Зенатти
> 1 июня - Киев
> 3 июня -Одесса  в театре Музкомедии


  Вот это новость! Спасибо! Когда билеты начнут продавать?

----------


## Rnt

> Вот это новость! Спасибо! Когда билеты начнут продавать?


 Через пару - тройку дней.
Цены от 300 до 1400.


Не могу поверить -вот это подарок!

----------


## Rnt

Кстати есть вот такая шикарная передача, её уже перевели даже! наслаждаемся!

----------


## Ники*

Спасибо, Rnt, "Луна" бесподобна, энергетика прямо выплескивается из экрана компьютера  мурашки по коже... как всегда от голоса Брюно.

Спасибо, Mrs Superman, за напоминание дуэта. На этом концерте Патрик был силён... просто восторг!

Теперь с нетерпением ждем концерта Зенатти с Лавуа - как же здорово, что они приезжают и в Одессу  :smileflag:

----------


## Ники*

Передача просто потрясающая!!! Большое человеческое спасибо, Rnt!!! Как же захватывающе. Удивляет, как они в один момент перевоплощаются в своих героев во время исполнения песен - это восхитительно. Радует, как они наслаждаются своим исполнением и исполнение друг друга. Какие страсти на лицах... Гару красавчик - он все время улыбается и плачет )) А Сигара какая плакса )) и какая трогательная... Какие же они лапочки. Получила море удовольствие. СПАСИБО!!!
зы: Извините за много букф... эмоции переполнили )))

----------


## Sweet Candy

> Передача просто потрясающая!!! Большое человеческое спасибо, Rnt!!! Как же захватывающе. Удивляет, как они в один момент перевоплощаются в своих героев во время исполнения песен - это восхитительно. Радует, как они наслаждаются своим исполнением и исполнение друг друга. Какие страсти на лицах... Гару красавчик - он все время улыбается и плачет )) А Сигара какая плакса )) и какая трогательная... Какие же они лапочки. Получила море удовольствие. СПАСИБО!!!
> зы: Извините за много букф... эмоции переполнили )))


 Подпишусь под каждым словом!! Спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

> зы: Извините за много букф... эмоции переполнили )))


 Это правда!! На самом деле они ВСЕ очень добрые, искренние, ранимые - открытые к миру, не смотря на то, что "звёзды". А ещё у них потрясающее чувство юмора :smileflag: , -вот не даром они все в Одессу едут -это, считайте, почти Родина :smileflag: 
Все кто видел их и слышал живьём, подтвердят) А Элен -отдельная история, она действительно плакса, видимо ну очень чувствительная натура! И очень любит детей, она их на концерте просто целует, обнимает, приглашает на сцену....
Помню в 2010 году на втором  концерте НДДП, на поклонах, я стояла возле сцены и видела как Жюли и Элен плакали.....
Передача -просто супер-позитив)) Сама люблю её пересматривать.....
А Даниэль - это же невероятно просто, он становится чем старше, тем красивее....про его магический голос я вообще молчу...
Я уже слышала рекламу по радио Фил....
Жду с нетерпением.....

----------


## Rnt

Создала новую тему -велкам! https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1322013&p=27849116#post27849116

----------


## Rnt

Новую тему закрыли, будем значит в этой продолжать

----------


## Rnt

Даниэль поёт свою самую известную песню:

----------


## Ники*

Прелесть. Прекрасна французская речь...  Совсем скоро мы его увидим

----------


## Rnt

> Прелесть. Прекрасна французская речь...  Совсем скоро мы его увидим


 Да! Честно говоря, никак не могу поверить....Получается что пятеро из "золотой семёрки" побывают в нашем городе...это просто фантастика какая-то....Если "Же тем" Даниэля разорвало зал Украина и киевский Дворец спорта, то что же будет с малюсенькой музкомедией, когда он споёт это....
Люди, которые его живьём не слышали, должны морально подготовиться....

----------


## Rnt

Эфир от 20 мая на Франс-3
Одна своя песня (Иль сем), и 2 песни Лео Ферре

----------


## Rnt

Ну что....горячая новость, концерт *Нотр Дам де Пари в Киеве - 5 марта 2013* :smileflag: 
Так что эта ветка затихнет не скоро, после концерта Жюли и Даниэля, нам всё равно будет о чём поговорить :smileflag:

----------


## Ники*

> Ну что....горячая новость, концерт *Нотр Дам де Пари в Киеве - 5 марта 2013*
> Так что эта ветка затихнет не скоро, после концерта Жюли и Даниэля, нам всё равно будет о чём поговорить


 Вот ЭТО новость!!!

----------


## Rnt

Хорошего нам всем концерта!! Кто не купил билеты, и сомневается -в сторону сомнения, НАДО идти билеты ещё есть,можно перед концертом купить. Они оба невероятны, -1 июня были в Киеве, - публика просто вне себя от счастья!
Всех кто идёт на концерт, очень прошу - купите цветы обоим артистам, хоть по одному цветку, за малые или большие деньги, не важно! Они знают что у нас щедрая публика, давайте отблагодарим артистов, пожалуйста! :smileflag: 
Кто хочет познакомиться лично, пишите в личку -встретимся!

----------


## Ники*

И тишина... Никто не был на концерте ) 

А концерт прошел отлично. У Жюли отличный сильный голос. Лавуа, как обычно, просто прелесть!!! Репертуар обоих был для меня немного неожиданным - но интересным.

Девочки фаны из 9-го ряда молодчаги - задовали тон залу своими аплодисментами

----------


## Rnt

Ники, как это никто? А я? :smileflag: 
Концерт потрясающий, и мы с вами об этом знаем, - жаль тех, кто не смог пойти.










 :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 




 [

----------


## Rnt



----------


## Ники*

Ждем Гару  :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee

Ураааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
И Гару к нам снова приедет)) 
И Патрик в Москву!! Может и до Одессы доберется?)))
И Нотр дам!!!!!!С Нетерпеньем жду 5 марта 2013!!!!!

П.С. Когда снова Брюно к нам пожалует?  Надеюсь, что след весной)

----------


## Rnt

> Ждем Гару


 пойдём в соответствующую тему) https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=495260&page=5

----------


## Ники*

Нашла еще одно видео - интересное интервью с Гару (с субтитрами) для любителей...

----------

